# The cars I did not buy



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

THis all happened in the '70's

1.Brown AFX Nomad 

2. Atlas Bodies in a hobby shops cheap remainder box.

a. Atlas '32 Ford p/u

b. Atlas Olds coupe

c.I did buy the Atlas olds convertible & then Customized/stripped it.Oh well !  


Neal :dude:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

100 Chapparel bodied #19 Benettons, 100 Chapparel bodied yellow Lotus F1s.

200 cars for $75.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lmao Neal and Dean!

A true confessions thread for those with strong stomachs. The list that I passed on is too great to list.

However I will say that I killed waaaaay too many t-jets in my youth. Especially the Fairlanes, Galaxies and Falcons that are bringing hard coin these dayz....Ouch!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I remember passing up on the carded white flowered tjet vw bug in 1991, cuz I thought it looked *****. and the hobby shop had a good handful of them too. I bought up the white/blue #5 amx amc for $6.00 and painted and destroyed most of them.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> 200 cars for $75.



WHAT?!?!?! I dont care if its your last $75 and you need a new liver, that deal is too good to pass up.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Any musicians here ? This would make a great song ! LMAO !


Neal :dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

a Tyco Petty Roadrunner, I think it was the one in the set with the Coca-Cola Malibu... it was missing the windows, the guy wanted like 25 bucks...

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> WHAT?!?!?! I dont care if its your last $75 and you need a new liver, that deal is too good to pass up.


It was probably closer to $100 but even so. Once we had tracked down the value (I remember the #19s being valued at $20 each somewhere) we went back but the guy had sold them.

All he had was 500 translucent corvette things for $100. We passed on those too.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

A while back I got beat out for a fully chromed tyco CJ body, which ended up selling for about $100. Dont really know if it was from the factory, or if he had a bunch of test shots chromed himself but it woulda looked cool in my collection.

Also, about 3 years ago I found a mega rare HO scale jeep CJ made by carerra on ebay UK. I actually won the auction just before finding out the guy really lived in France. He didnt take paypal, our personal checks are no good over there, and after going to like 10 different places the cheapest money order for france was like $50--and that was just for the M.O., I still had to pay the $48 for the jeep and postage on top of that . Just couldnt justify it at the time, but now I really regret not just sucking it up and doing it since Ive never seen that slot before or since. I own every other production HO scale slot jeep that I know of--in all color combos that were released, not counting all the little variations.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> A while back I got beat out for a fully chromed tyco CJ body, which ended up selling for about $100. Dont really know if it was from the factory, or if he had a bunch of test shots chromed himself but it woulda looked cool in my collection.


Hey grungerock,
I don't remember the guy's name but he was at the Richfield show last weekend. He sells chrome bodies for many of the body styles (afx, tyco, autoworld). Maybe one of the others that went to Richfield remember this guy and can hook you up with contact info.

Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> All he had was 500 translucent corvette things for $100. We passed on those too.


Just think, two or three $ a body. Sure would have stretched that C note.  rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I left a box of about 25 atlas cars and track at a garage sale that they wanted $15 for... All I collect is Auroras. Ouch!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

If he had another chromed Jeep reasonably priced Id probably bite.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

One of my biggest blunders was holding an AFX Firechief car in one hand and an AFX GMC Astro (speed-steer, the elusive black one) in the other at a hobby shop in 1987 or so. I only had enough money for one - guess which one I bought? Hint - my collection is still missing a black GMC Astro......


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

About 1998 or 1999 a local hobby shop had a box of 48 'over-run' Denso Toyota and Taka-Q Toyota bodies (24 of each). $2 each. I bought a single new EX Series Minolta Toyota for $22 instead.

'doba


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Never bought the A/FX '55 Chevy,even when the slot car track was selling the flamed ones for $11.88.
Cars dstroyed when I was a kid included...Aurora Mach 1,purple Charger,El Camino,XL500,A/FX two tone green Nomad got made into a El Camino,If I only knew then..........


----------

